# Sig P226 vs HK P30



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Aside from the obvious differences, anyone having experience with either of these two pistols tell me why you choose it over others. 

Thanks!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I purchased my Sig P226 over two years ago. I was looking for a combat proven design that was built to last a lifetime... I wanted every bell & whistle available to be on it from the factory.... I found the P226 Tac Ops. I loved the way it fit my hand and pointed, the SRT trigger is probably the most refined trigger/reset i've felt on a handgun. Not being a fan of safeties, the Sig decocker is perfectly positioned. The sights on Sig's are always top notch and this model's sights are actually better (imo) than standard Sig Sights. I found it simply one of the finest pistols on the market... also very pricey. I read every article and scoured local shops for several months til I found one. Normally, I tend to not purchase handguns in this price range (north of 1K) but I simply had to have one. Four 20 rd mags standard was icing on the cake.

Never owned an HK but have shot them, nice guns... but nothing about them compels me to ever own one.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> I purchased my Sig P226 over two years ago. I was looking for a combat proven design that was built to last a lifetime... I wanted every bell & whistle available to be on it from the factory.... I found the P226 Tac Ops. I loved the way it fit my hand and pointed, the SRT trigger is probably the most refined trigger/reset i've felt on a handgun. Not being a fan of safeties, the Sig decocker is perfectly positioned. The sights on Sig's are always top notch and this model's sights are actually better (imo) than standard Sig Sights. I found it simply one of the finest pistols on the market... also very pricey. I read every article and scoured local shops for several months til I found one. Normally, I tend to not purchas handguns in this price range (north of 1K) but I simply had to have one. Four 20 rd mags standard was icing on the cake.
> 
> Never owned an HK but have shot them, nice guns... but nothing about them compels me to ever own one.


Have you shot the P30?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, they are nice... much better than the heavy, tank-like HK's before it. Nothing really to complain about... just not my thing. Never really liked the aesthetics of the HK handguns.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

I bought a Sig MK-25 Navy really a P226 with special coating of parts. I passed on the HK P30 as I already have two HK USP Compacts,but could not pass their new HK VP9 bought it also.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

_Never owned a P226 but do have the P30 in V3 configuration. I handled one at my local range and it was a done deal, knew I had to have one. Very nice handling pistol only wish I could have found it in 40S&W when I had the money to buy. It is now one of my main CC pistols._


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

RIFLESHOOTER4741 said:


> I bought a Sig MK-25 Navy really a P226 with special coating of parts. I passed on the HK P30 as I already have two HK USP Compacts,but could not pass their new HK VP9 bought it also.


That version of the 226 is tempting. I did have a 226 for a while lats year. Sold it when I found a Dan Wesson 1911 I couldn't live without.

The 226 I had came with one of the best factory DA triggers I have felt on a DA/SA semi auto - I still like the Beretta 92 better, but I have to change out the hammer spring with a factory D spring to get the trigger where I want it at. The 226 comes that way from the factory.

The P30 is nice, but the factory DA pull on any DA/SA HKs are heavy in DA. Now, I just bought a P2000 and P2000sk in the past month. And they are my carry guns. From so much shooting in DA, I can live with the triggers. I bought DA/SA on purpose. But, I wish they came with a trigger like a Sig 226.

I also had a 224, a Sig Pro and M11A1 last year (both Sigs). But the 226 I had came with the lightest DA pull out of all 4


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> That version of the 226 is tempting. I did have a 226 for a while lats year. Sold it when I found a Dan Wesson 1911 I couldn't live without.
> 
> The 226 I had came with one of the best factory DA triggers I have felt on a DA/SA semi auto - I still like the Beretta 92 better, but I have to change out the hammer spring with a factory D spring to get the trigger where I want it at. The 226 comes that way from the factory.
> 
> ...


I just got my P226 back from Sig after having the full svc pkg, and the DA pull is a little stiffer than the standard factory weight, I think. I had the MK25, and it was very smooth and lighter than this one, not that I'm complaining. I just notice the difference. I'm sure it will loosen up after more shooting, but it is noticeably tighter.


----------



## jyo (Jan 12, 2011)

I've shot several P226s over the years---all good pistols---I personally own an HK P30S 9mm DA/SA and consider it one of the finest pistols made. I wouldn't feel bad owning either...


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I shot the P30 just once, and it was nice. I just traded the VP9 I had for the trusted Glock 19 Gen 4 I've carried for so long. Had issues with the position of the slide release lever, but it is definitely a fine pistol. I was thinking the P30 might work a little better for me given the location of the srl on it, but I don't like the safety/decocker on it, and I prefer to carry a striker fire for EDC. No doubt, HK is a great product.


----------



## Newbie62 (Dec 22, 2012)

3 years now into owning handguns. I knew I wanted a full size in 40 S&W. H&K was one of the very few that I didnt handle. Everyone on various forums had their opinion on what to but or not buy. Aside from being told what to buy (or not buy), the overwhelming response was buy one that fits your hand. 3 gun shops later, I had handled Glocks, Beretta, Taurus, Sig, Ruger, Smith & Wesson, Bersa, and Kimber. The Sig P226 was sights to target every time I raised it and it felt the most natural in my hand. I've never regreted my decision. Hold them, the one you're meant to have will tell you.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Aside from the obvious differences, anyone having experience with either of these two pistols tell me why you choose it over others.
> 
> Thanks!


I have both-- I chose the H+K p 30 over the sig due to ergonomics--the grips are amazing

they shoot similarly--need close to a 12 o clock hold to hit POA-- my HK has the LEM v1 trigger-- it teaches patience and trigger control for sure

Nothing bad to say about the Sig either-- just MHO-- I LOVE the HK more

+ th e magazines from the HK p 30 (9mm) fit my HK VP9--another +

cannot go wrong with either

but I will say that a p 226 stainless elite is the model I want--and would trade my regular p 226(9mm) to get it

also--saw an AWESOME p226 X6 scandia the other day--a friend let me shoot his--WOW-- if you have an extra 3200 dollars --BUY IT!!!


----------

